# 3/4 or 1 ton?



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am in the early stages of shopping for a new truck to replace my 2001 Dodge 1/2 ton.
I want a heavier duty truck, and like the new Fords.
I want an extra cab (not crew) shortbed with a gas motor.
I will put a straight 8' plow on it. 
Is the 1 ton worth the extra money?
Does Ford actually use a bigger axle or is it just springs?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You talking new or used?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dcwn.45;1306785 said:


> I am in the early stages of shopping for a new truck to replace my 2001 Dodge 1/2 ton.
> I want a heavier duty truck, and like the new Fords.
> I want an extra cab (not crew) shortbed with a gas motor.
> I will put a straight 8' plow on it.
> ...


Get the one ton. It's worth the money.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;1306800 said:


> Get the one ton. It's worth the money.


If you use it commercially, I agree.

If it is your daily driver that just happens to also plow snow and you are only going to carry a 8 ft blade with a gas drive and no large hopper spreader save the money (insurance and tags over the next ten years can be worse then initial cost) and go with the 3/4. If you want a little extra boost you can add airbag/timbrens for less then the cost of the extra 1/4 ton.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Actually in MN if you are buying new then the tabs are cheaper on a one ton $124.5. The 3/4 ton will go off of the value of the truck for the first few years. Used it will be a different story. Also when I bought my fist super duty I talked with my insurance agent and had him price out insurance for both and the one ton was cheaper. I was 21 when I bought it so insurance was a big deal. 

The axles are the same just different springs. You can get the 3/4 ton with the plow package and it will have a heavy enough axle.


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I want a new truck, but may need to buy a used one, if I go used, it will be 4 yrs old or less.
I need to decide how important the back seat is, I could get a fancier used truck, or a more plain new truck.

I am planning to have my local dealer do a comparison of new trucks and see where I come out price-wise.

MPG wise, I probably won't do any worse than my Dodge!

My regular job is finish carpentry and I pull an 8' trailer almost daily, I dont drive tons of miles for work, so I'm not really worried about that.

I do tend to keep a truck for a long time [bought my 01 Dodge new] so I want something I like and will hold up.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If you're only putting on an 8' straight blade I don't see any reason why you wouldn't be more than fine with a 3/4 ton. Other than tags and insurance issues that you may have there.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

They're basically the same in a Ford, as mentioned though, if you're buying new in MN, you'll come out ahead with a 1-ton. No sense in giving those pricks in St Paul more than you have to.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A one ton Super Duty will have less repairs and service, If you can a afford the one ton. I would go for it. You might go a full 4 years till it needs parts replaced. Even then it will not need the parts an F-250 would need.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

MickiRig1;1307144 said:


> A one ton Super Duty will have less repairs and service, If you can a afford the one ton. I would go for it. You might go a full 4 years till it needs parts replaced. Even then it will not need the parts an F-250 would need.


Really? What parts are different that will need replacing sooner on an F250 than an F350?


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe he meant the older 250's that have the independent or whatever ford calls it. Otherwise in my mind the 250 or 350 would be the same. He siad he was looking at 4 years or newer so everything would be the same for the most part. I think the 250 came with 17 rims and the 350 with 18. Otherwise I can't think of much of a differnce.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

There is no difference. Even in my trucks, the 250 has the same maintenance as the 350's, and the 250 carries a diesel transfer tank every storm. In mine ride quality is not that much different. the F350's sit better with a load in them, but thats about it. I think you will be fine with a F250.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

MickiRig1;1307144 said:


> A one ton Super Duty will have less repairs and service, If you can a afford the one ton. I would go for it. You might go a full 4 years till it needs parts replaced. Even then it will not need the parts an F-250 would need.


Wat. Please explain that one to me considering the only difference between the 250 and 350 is the rear overload spring and 6 in. block on the rear end.

Only time a 350 changes is when you add dual rear wheels.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Go 1ton. Picked up a new diesel F350 (never though id own a ford in my life) loaded my Cat262C skid steer on the equipment trailer and the truck suspension moved maybe 1/2 to 1" lower. The ride was the same loaded or not loaded. 

Previously had a 07 Ram 2500 Diesel you definitely knew the trailer was back there even with air bag helper springs in the rear.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Go with the 350 gives you a higher GVWR in case you ever need the extra weght capacity for the load in the bed.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I am stuck in the old era where an F250 had the independent front axle.The F350 has the straight axle. The F250 you have to replace the U-Joints in the axle. A bit of a job. The F350 wears out or breaks less parts. Heavier springs and tires handle jobs better. You can haul more weight without DOT getting on you.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Pinky Demon;1307501 said:


> Wat. Please explain that one to me considering the only difference between the 250 and 350 is the rear overload spring and 6 in. block on the rear end.
> 
> Only time a 350 changes is when you add dual rear wheels.


for 99 up trucks, the 350s have a 4" rear block and the 250 has a 2", my F350 is a light spec and does NOT have overloads,(title says f350) however, if you ordered a F250 with the camper package and plow package you will actually get a higher GVW then a base F350 and overloads.

basically, there is no differance in SRW trucks other then the block


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Call your insurance company.

Up here, I pay less for a 1 tonne than a 3/4 tonne per month. The area I am in it works out to about 25 percent cheaper - which pays for the extra cost of the truck and ultimately I end up saving money.

Strange, but they theory is that less goofing around is done in a 1 tonne....


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

mustangman02232;1310527 said:


> for 99 up trucks, the 350s have a 4" rear block and the 250 has a 2", my F350 is a light spec and does NOT have overloads,(title says f350) however, if you ordered a F250 with the camper package and plow package you will actually get a higher GVW then a base F350 and overloads.
> 
> basically, there is no differance in SRW trucks other then the block


They also give you a smaller fuel tank if you have the tow and or camper pkg at least with a short box thats the case. One would think they would give you a larger tank seeing as you will be hauling a camper. Guess its a weight thing or a Ford thing.

My fix will be a 50gal Titan tank.



goel;1310682 said:


> Call your insurance company.
> 
> Up here, I pay less for a 1 tonne than a 3/4 tonne per month. The area I am in it works out to about 25 percent cheaper..


Yea my new truck is parked in Acton and I drive my 3/4 GM for work..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

8' blade is too small. Get atleast 8'6"


----------



## nickjr000 (Mar 28, 2011)

BossPlow2010;1310713 said:


> 8' blade is too small. Get atleast 8'6"


yup.

And the above is right, only dif with 250-350 is a larger block in rear and dif spring in front. Oh and the logo's


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a 05 f350 super duty and i do not have blocks on the rear, dont know what everyone is thinking they all have blocks?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

snoway63;1312117 said:


> I have a 05 f350 super duty and i do not have blocks on the rear, dont know what everyone is thinking they all have blocks?


Yes you do. Look between the spring pack and axle. There's a block with a piece sticking out of the side of it. That piece is what contacts the bump stop if you overload it.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ill have to look today never noticed a block, if so why would they put one in there anyway, is it to make the ride softer instead of adding more leafs which would give us a stiffer ride?


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the block is in there for the lift height of the frame.


----------

